# Error Code when computer restarts.



## 2048Megabytes

There is an Error Code that keeps popping up when my laptop computer restarts.  The error code is the following:

There was a problem starting

C:\Users\A-User\Appdata\Roaming\OpenCandy\OpenCandy_0CE0006\B84B14CEEB18478CCEF9BDA22\OpenCandyDlm.dll

The specified module could not be found.


I know it is remnants of some program in the registry somewhere.  I have tried to find it but have been unable to delete it.  Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Troncoso

Have you run ccleanner?


----------



## johnb35

Use the msconfig utility to stop the program from running.


----------



## Ambushed

Troncoso said:


> Have you run ccleanner?



This - Put ccleaner onto a USB drive then run the computer in safe mode and install then run ccleaner


----------



## johnb35

Troncoso said:


> Have you run ccleanner?





Ambushed said:


> This - Put ccleaner onto a USB drive then run the computer in safe mode and install then run ccleaner



I can guarantee running ccleaner won't help.  Its actually adware from a 3rd party program.  Which program, who knows.  Either use the msconfig utility to carefully go through your startup programs and find the culprit or you can download and run combofix that will automatically get rid of the entry.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I downloaded and ran Combofix.  It did not get rid of the error.  I think I am going to try CCleaner next.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Give Spybot S&D a go?


----------



## johnb35

I'm surprised combofix didn't fix it.  Have you tried the msconfig utility yet?  Posting a hijackthis log will help as well.


----------



## fkadrapps

*Easy fix for error! *

Hi everyone,

We have investigated this issue and believe it is related to part of the OpenCandy recommendation system that has experienced an unexpected error condition when it was run. 

The OpenCandy recommendation system may have been part of a software installer that you recently ran. It is used by developers to recommend additional software products during their installation process, and if you accepted such an offer our download manager would have been invoked temporarily to help download it for you. After the download manager finishes, it is designed to clean up after itself, but in this case an error has prevented it from removing a scheduled task.

Rest assured that no harm has been done, and that the error message you see is simply alerting you that the system is trying to start our download manager to complete a download after you restarted your computer, but our download manager has already removed itself from your system. All that you need to do is remove the scheduled task that is attempting to start the download manager when you start your computer. To make this easy for anyone to fix, we've created a new tool that solves the problem automatically. 

Simply download and run the tool and choose "Yes" when it asks if it should "Remove orphaned OpenCandy tasks?". This operation will take only seconds to complete and afterwards you should receive no more error messages from RunDLL32. The tool is available for download here: http://oclink.us/ocdlmhf1 

We apologize for any inconvenience, and we want to assure you that we always strive to achieve a great user experience. With that in mind, we've already taken steps to prevent this error from reoccurring, and we hope that the tool we have provided you with has helped resolve your problem.

Please let me know if you have any questions and I'll be happy to help! 

Be good and be well. 

Andrew (formerly known as Doc Dr. Apps)
twitter.com/drapps


----------

